# ROCKER PANELS - WHERE TO GET UM..



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

Started working on the girlfriends cabby yesterday. We got it on the hoist and after a closer look...it seems as though she is gonna need new rocker panels and front fenders...I know a few places where to get the fenders.
I called our local auto body supplier and said that they are no longer available...and I dont want to bother calling the stealership...$$$

























Anyone know of a place online I can order them from online??
Thought I would throw apic of her fox on here to








...since we did her rear struts as well..sits with a bit of a rake...I like it. the old ones were rock hard full of ice....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: ROCKER PANELS - WHERE TO GET UM.. (jonny_breakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_










Yikes







That's serious rust!!!! Hate to say it, but those rockers are a BIG part of the structure on the Cab. Not good news. There may still be replacement rockers available, but probably only through the dealers, and the labor won't be cheap, if even possible. Good luck








How bad do you really want a convertible?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: ROCKER PANELS - WHERE TO GET UM.. (jonny_breakz)*

Ouch, that's some serious rust under there. 
Fenders for Cabriolets are plentiful in salvage yards all along the west coast. So finding them is easy. Since these cars are in california-like conditions, they are usually clean and rust free. 
I just picked up a pair for my Caddy. I am converting my truck to cabriolet style round headlights and needed the cabriolet fenders. I found this pair in a yard in southern california but I've seen numerous examples in yards in the northern california area too. 








I got mine at a VW specific salvage yard called FAST in Duarte CA. They supply many of the VW project cars in "European Car" magazine. 
Foreign Auto Salvage Technicians - (FAST)
767 Alpha St. 
Duarte, CA 91010-3583
626-357-3361


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: ROCKER PANELS - WHERE TO GET UM.. (lnoriel)*

Yah its bad..but not enuff to throw the car away...
A friend of mine can make me a set of the car for 75 bux so I think I am going to go that route..and I also think I have a source on fenders as well locally..


----------

